# L'ntelligence appartient aux femmes



## rokko (31 Mai 2003)

commentaires


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)

Ca se saurait...


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)

La grande supercherie de l'histoire, c'est d'avoir fait croire aux hommes que les femmes n'avaient pas encore le pouvoir.


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)




----------



## Niconemo (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rokko:</font><hr /> *  L'ntelligence appartient aux femmes      
* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est l'évidence même.


----------



## anntraxh (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Niconemo:</font><hr /> * 

C'est l'évidence même.
* 

[/QUOTE]

on ne te le fait pas dire ....


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

Et s'il n'y avait que l'intelligence, il y a aussi la sensibibilité, la perception, le discernement, bienvenue au club anntraxk


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* Et s'il n'y avait que l'intelligence, il y a aussi la sensibibilité, la perception, le discernement...*

[/QUOTE]

Sans oublier la modestie, le sens de l'orientation et les règles douloureuses...


----------



## Luc G (31 Mai 2003)

L'intelligence n'appartient à personne


----------



## barbarella (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Sans oublier la modestie, le sens de l'orientation et les règles douloureuses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Jaloux


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Jaloux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et le sixième sens en plus


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2003)

Mais c'est quoi une femme ????


----------



## GlobalCut (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * L'intelligence n'appartient à personne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

personne n'est intelligent


----------



## Yip (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rokko:</font><hr /> *  L'ntelligence appartient aux femmes   * 

[/QUOTE]


Et les hommes utilisent la leur, alors  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






















noooon, pas taper, pas taper


----------



## bonpat (31 Mai 2003)

*"L'intelligence appartient aux femmes"*

C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'on les épouse.


----------



## krystof (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rokko:</font><hr /> * commentaires   * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, vraiment aucun commentaire.


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2003)

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces bétises ! encore faudrait-il savoir de quelle intelligence on parle ...


----------



## guytantakul (31 Mai 2003)

De l'intelligence artificielle (bon, bon, je sors...)


----------



## pommecroquee (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par rokko:</font><hr /> * commentaires   * 

[/QUOTE]

T'as un truc à te faire pardonner toi


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * Mais c'est quoi une femme ????        *



"Les femmes, on les connaît ou on les aime" Beaumarchais


----------



## guytantakul (31 Mai 2003)

"Connaitre" au sens biblique du terme ? 
C'est pas beaumarchais, c'est Lapalisse.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * "Connaitre" au sens biblique du terme ? 
C'est pas beaumarchais, c'est Lapalisse.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]





 obsédé, va  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS: c'est pas que con ce que tu dis...


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

Oh, tu sais, j'ai pas de grandes prétentions


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * Oh, tu sais, j'ai pas de grandes prétentions  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Si, si, si, si, si, si, si, si, si  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est suffisamment rare ici pour être remarqué!


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juin 2003)

Si l'intelligence appartient effectivement aux femmes, le niveau de QI de ce forum ne doit pas bien être très élevé vu la faible représentation féminine présente...


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

Si l'intelligence appartient subjectivement aux femmes, le niveau de QI de ce forum ne doit pas bien être très élevé non plus... Arf !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

A propos, quel est le féminin de: "assis devant la télévision" ???


----------



## anntraxh (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> * A propos, quel est le féminin de: "assis devant la télévision" ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
dans la cuisine, en train de faire la vaisselle ...


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

debout à faire la vaisselle, non ? 

crotte, j'avais dit "cliquer sur citer" , nom d'une pipe


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * debout à faire la vaisselle, non ? 

crotte, j'avais dit "cliquer sur citer" , nom d'une pipe * 

[/QUOTE]

Bravo: un homme qui connaît la vie!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_serait pas temps de s'éclipser discrètement?_


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * debout à faire la vaisselle, non ? (...) * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas avec des phrases comme ça qu'elles vont venir sur le forum...


----------



## anntraxh (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Vieux Raleur:</font><hr /> * 

Bravo: un homme qui connaît la vie!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




serait pas temps de s'éclipser discrètement? * 

[/QUOTE]
S'il vous plaît 
Soyez comme le duvet 
Soyez comme la plume d'oie 
Des oreillers d'autrefois 
J'aimerais 
Ne pas être portefaix 
S'il vous plaît 
Faîtes vous léger 
Moi je ne peux plus bouger  

Je vous ai porté vivant 
Je vous ai porté enfant 
Dieu comme vous étiez lourd 
Pesant votre poids d'amour 
Je vous ai porté encore 
A l'heure de votre mort 
Je vous ai porté des fleurs 
Je vous ai morcelé mon coeur  

Quand vous jouiez à la guerre 
Moi je gardais la maison 
J'ai usé de mes prières 
Les barreaux de vos prisons 
Quand vous mourriez sous les bombes 
Je vous cherchais en hurlant 
Me voilà comme une tombe 
Avec tout le malheur dedans  

Ce n'est que moi 
C'est elle ou moi 
Celle qui parle 
Ou qui se tait 
Celle qui pleure 
Ou qui est gaie 
C'est Jeanne d'Arc 
Ou bien Margot 
Fille de vague 
Ou de ruisseau  

C'est mon coeur 
Ou bien le leur 
Et c'est la soeur 
Ou l'inconnue 
Celle qui n'est 
Jamais venue 
Celle qui est 
Venue trop tard 
Fille de rêve 
Ou de hasard  

Et c'est ma mère 
Ou la vôtre 
Une sorcière 
Comme les autres  

Il vous faut 
Etre comme le ruisseau 
Comme l'eau claire de l'étang 
Qui reflète et qui attend 
S'il vous plaît 
Regardez-moi je suis vraie 
Je vous prie 
Ne m'inventez pas 
Vous l'avez tant fait déjà  

Vous m'avez aimée servante 
M'avez voulue ignorante 
Forte vous me combattiez 
Faible vous me méprisiez 
Vous m'avez aimée putain 
Et couverte de satin 
Vous m'avez faite statue 
Et toujours je me suis tue  

Quand j'étais vieille et trop laide 
Vous me jetiez au rebut 
Vous me refusiez votre aide 
Quand je ne vous servais plus 
Quand j'étais belle et soumise 
Vous m'adoriez à genoux 
Me voilà comme une église 
Toute la honte dessous  

Ce n'est que moi 
C'est elle ou moi 
Celle qui aime 
Ou n'aime pas 
Celle qui règne 
Ou qui se bat 
C'est Joséphine 
Ou la Dupont 
Fille de nacre 
Ou de coton  

C'est mon coeur 
Ou bien le leur 
Celle qui attend 
Sur le port 
Celle des monuments 
Aux morts 
Celle qui danse 
Et qui en meurt 
Fille bitume 
Ou fille fleur  

Et c'est ma mère 
Ou la vôtre 
Une sorcière 
Comme les autres  

S'il vous plaît 
Soyez comme je vous ai 
Vous y rêvez depuis longtemps 
Libre et fort comme le vent 
S'il vous plaît 
Libre aussi 
Regardez je suis ainsi 
Apprenez-moi n'ayez pas peur 
Pour moi je vous sais par coeur  

J'étais celle qui attend 
Mais je peux marcher devant 
J'étais la bûche et le feu 
L'incendie aussi je peux 
J'étais la déesse mère 
Mais je n'étais que poussière 
J'étais le sol sous vos pas 
Et je ne le savais pas  

Mais un jour la terre s'ouvre 
Et le volcan n'en peux plus 
Le sol se rompt 
On découvre des richesses inconnues 
La mer à son tour divague 
De violence inemployée 
Me voilà comme une vague 
Vous ne serez pas noyé  

Ce n'est que moi 
C'est elle ou moi 
Et c'est l'ancêtre 
Ou c'est l'enfant 
Celle qui cède 
Ou se défend 
C'est Gabrielle 
Ou bien Eva 
Fille d'amour 
Ou de combat  

C'est mon coeur 
Ou bien le leur 
Celle qui est 
Dans son printemps 
Celle que personne 
N'attend 
Et c'est la moche 
Ou c'est la belle 
Fille de brume 
Ou de plein ciel  

Et c'est ma mère 
Ou la vôtre 
Une sorcière 
Comme les autres  

S'il vous plaît 
Faîtes vous léger 
Moi je ne peux plus bouger




          Anne           Sylvestre, 1975


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

Ouinnnn! 'sob' 
C'est pas moi m'dam !
C'est Vieux Rameur qui voulait ! 'sob'

La vache, après le quiproquo du thread d'à côté, je vais me faire classer misogyne de première (et pas que par les filles).


----------



## anntraxh (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * Ouinnnn! 'sob' 
C'est pas moi m'dam !
C'est Vieux Rameur qui voulait ! 'sob'

La vache, après le quiproquo du thread d'à côté, je vais me faire classer misogyne de première (et pas que par les filles).  * 

[/QUOTE]
meuuuh non, mon ptit bonhomme, t'es pas mysogine, j'en suis certaine ...


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 
meuuuh non, mon ptit bonhomme, t'es pas mysogine, j'en suis certaine ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Arf... Arf... (content-content)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par anntraxh:</font><hr /> * 
meuuuh non, mon ptit bonhomme, t'es pas mysogine, j'en suis certaine ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bon: dès que j'ai le dos tourné... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne suis pas myso mais TIMIDE  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me soigne!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_PS: très joli texte mais tellement triste..._


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

myso ? - mysogine ?

Miso : préfixe courant comme dans misanthrope
gyne : suffixe courant comme dans gynécologue

alors pourquoi tout le monde écrit mysogine?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * myso ? - mysogine ?

Miso : préfixe courant comme dans misanthrope
gyne : suffixe courant comme dans gynécologue

alors pourquoi tout le monde écrit mysogine?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca vaut mieux qu' "androgyne"


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

Ah, ben çà , c'est bien {strange} comme post !
Chapeau, mon vieux rameur, vaut mieux latter les gonzesses que de s'épiler les sourcils ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * Ah, ben çà , c'est bien {strange} comme post !
Chapeau, mon vieux rameur, vaut mieux latter les gonzesses que de s'épiler les sourcils ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Vieux  *RALEUR*





Y'a des appareils "sans douleur" pour ça?


----------



## nato kino (1 Juin 2003)

Et pour vos permanentes, vous allez chez qui, "Guytounet" ou "Gislaine" ?


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

Ah, ouais "Guytounet", fallait s'y attendre... 
On me l'avait jamais faite celle-là, même pas à l'école primaire !


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

&gt;&gt;&gt; perso pour vieux raLeur &lt;&lt;&lt;
Désolé, fils, j'pensais pas te porter préjudice, au contraire, je vis au bord de la mer et un vieux rameur, c'est plutôt un compliment sur la côte ouest...
Jel'frépu... bienfépurtoa ! na !


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

Mais au fait, en vous relisant, qu'est-ce que vous avez contre les tarlouzes, tous autant que vous êtes ?


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

Ouf, je suis passé près du catalogage "misogyne"
mais c'est pour tomber dans la classe "tarlouze"...
Si c'est pas malheureux, çà madame... Of, ben après tout j'm'en carre... Mince, je prends plus d'égards pour autrui que pour moi-même. Ca doit dénoter un manque affectif certain - ah, ouais, c'est pour çà qu'il reste collé à son ordi toute la journée, le bestiau...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr />*Qu'est-ce que vous avez contre les tarlouzes, tous autant que vous êtes ?*

[/QUOTE]

Tu sais ce qu'elles te disent les "tarlouzes", Dugland-tout-autant-que-tu-es ?


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

ben non...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr />* ben non...   *

[/QUOTE]

Les enfants, je ne sais pas si oui ou non cette foutue intelligence appartient ou non aux femmes (et je m'en cogne), mais je viens d'en trouver un qui n'est pas près de la récupérer à la consigne...


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

Et je trouve pas sympa de la partr de doc evil de se moquer de mes problèmes d'identité sexuelle. merde. vous etes que des méchants.


----------



## nato kino (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> *  merde. vous etes que des méchants.   * 

[/QUOTE]
Et on adore ça !!


----------



## macinside (1 Juin 2003)

surtout quand il a bu un orangina rouge


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

Lou pescadou lou pas fréchou, tanplan !


----------



## Yip (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par guytantakul:</font><hr /> * ...Lou pescadou lou pas fréchou...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Copyright Marcel Gotlib


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

Oh, misère... et moi qui prenait DocEvil pour un dieu... (tout çà parce qu'il avait vu un piaf chier et que, comme moi, il trouvait çà beau) quelle déconvenue... Je crois que je vais reprendre mes bonnes habitudes : arrêter tout ce qui peut me nuire. Désolé pour les autres. Adieu.


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr /> * 

Copyright Marcel Gotlib  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je l'savais même pas... comme quoi on apprend à tout âge... Merci Yip !


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

Bon - Adieu pour de rire - Yip, dans quel titre ? (LPLPF)


----------



## guytantakul (1 Juin 2003)

La vache, quels lâcheurs, tous ces piliers de bar...


----------



## melaure (1 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Si l'intelligence appartient effectivement aux femmes, le niveau de QI de ce forum ne doit pas bien être très élevé vu la faible représentation féminine présente... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Comme je disais tout dépend du type d'intelligence. Il faut dire que pour l'intelligence du ménage et de la vaiselle, elles nous battent à plate couture ...


----------



## anntraxh (26 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Comme je disais tout dépend du type d'intelligence. Il faut dire que pour l'intelligence du ménage et de la vaiselle, elles nous battent à plate couture ...
> 
> ...



et en plus pour l'orthographe ... moi, j'écris "vaisselle" ,  au cas où, bien que j'aime pas trop la faire !


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et en plus pour l'orthographe ... moi, j'écris "vaisselle" ,  au cas où, bien que j'aime pas trop la faire !
> 
> ...



Moi, je ne l'écris pas, je le dis. Et elle comprend tout de suite.


----------



## Yip (26 Juin 2003)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> * Bon - Adieu pour de rire - Yip, dans quel titre ? (LPLPF)   *




Ben j'sais pô 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (j'avais pô vu la question avant)

en cherchant avec Google j'ai trouvé  ça pour LPLPF ...


----------



## bonpat (26 Juin 2003)

rokko a dit:
			
		

> * commentaires   *


L'intelligence c'est dans le slip que ça se mesure. Alors les femmes .... !?


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> L'intelligence c'est dans le slip que ça se mesure. Alors les femmes .... !?   *



sans commentaire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 je risquerais d'être méchante !


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> L'intelligence c'est dans le slip que ça se mesure. Alors les femmes .... !?   *



Tiens, t'es toujours aussi ©on


----------



## macelene (26 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> L'intelligence c'est dans le slip que ça se mesure. Alors les femmes .... !?   *


provocation je suppose, et qud bien même, tu dis ça pour faire parler Bonpat?
T'as réussi, et la définition de l'intelligence c'est quoi exactement?


----------



## macelene (26 Juin 2003)

"faculté de connaître, de comprendre,"d'où vient celui de qualité de  l'esprit d'une personne qui comprend.
Du latin intelligentia : "action de coprendre" et "faculté de comprendre" 
la définition du Robert Historique de la langue française devenant compliquée, je ne ma raiquerai pas de parler de l'intelligence des femmes.
MAis no coments, sur le forum, ya des femmes et elles le valent bien.
Je m'attends au pire.


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * "faculté de connaître, de comprendre,"d'où vient celui de qualité de  l'esprit d'une personne qui comprend.
> Du latin intelligentia : "action de coprendre" et "faculté de comprendre"
> la définition du Robert Historique de la langue française devenant compliquée, je ne ma raiquerai pas de parler de l'intelligence des femmes.
> MAis no coments, sur le forum, ya des femmes et elles le valent bien.
> ...



J'ai compris, c'est grave Dr ?


----------



## macelene (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai compris, c'est grave Dr ?
> 
> ...


 non, mais te manque t-il la faculté de connaître ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *  non, mais te manque t-il la faculté de connaître ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je n'ai pas la prétention de dire que je connais tout, car ce n'est pas le cas


----------



## macelene (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je n'ai pas la prétention de dire que je connais tout, car ce n'est pas le cas
> 
> ...


bien vu Global Ti Cut, j'en apprends tous les jours


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> bien vu Global Ti Cut, j'en apprends tous les jours
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi


----------



## macelene (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu vas pas t'y mettre aussi
> 
> ...



mais non ne sois pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je n'attaque jamais, j'aime la vie et les bons moments partagés


----------



## bonpat (26 Juin 2003)

Bon je voulais savoir qu'elles étaient les filles au Bar.
Maintenant je sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah oui à part GlobalCut qu'à jamais rien d'autre à faire que de me renifler le c...


----------



## tomtom (26 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> L'intelligence c'est dans le slip que ça se mesure. Alors les femmes .... !?   *



Et ceux qui ne mettent pas de slip


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi, je ne l'écris pas, je le dis. Et elle comprend tout de suite.
> 
> ...



Oui, mais là c'est pas une question d'intelligence, c'est une question de dressage, que dis-je ? Une question de qualité de dressage, moi je dis "Vas chercher" à mon chien et bien il y va, où, il sait pas mais il y va 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Les femmes c'est pareil, il faut cultiver leur capacité d'écoute. Quand on leur dit : vaisselle, ménage, cuisine etc. il faut que tout de suite elles comprennent toute la signification de ces mots, un bon dressage se reconnaît à la vitesse de réactivité.

Pour les hommes c'est un peu pareil, mais pas avec les mêmes mots, eux c'est : tiercé, football, bière, voiture, et l'avantage c'est que les femmes n'ont pas besoin d'intervenir, ils se comprennent entre eux. Ils se partagent une seule et unique intelligence, c'est pour ça que nous les femmes les comprenons si bien, avec eux il n'est pas nécessaire de chercher, la même méthode s'applique à tous


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> L'intelligence c'est dans le slip que ça se mesure. Alors les femmes .... !? *






			
				prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> sans commentaire
> 
> ...



Non, ne sois pas méchante prerima ça ne servirait à rien, tu risques de perdre *beaucoup * de temps à te faire comprendre, ton taux d'adrénaline va exploser, tu vas t'énnerver, tu dis oui, et, tu as la paix, ce qui ne t'empêche pas de penser et faire ce que tu veux après


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> L'intelligence c'est dans le slip que ça se mesure. Alors les femmes .... !? *









			
				tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et ceux qui ne mettent pas de slip
> 
> ...




C'est parce qu'ils n'ont pas d'intelligence


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Bon je voulais savoir qu'elles étaient les filles au Bar.
> Maintenant je sais
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> L'intelligence c'est dans le slip que ça se mesure. Alors les femmes .... !?   *



La mesure de ce dont tu parles, je m'en méfie.
C'est comme le nombre de manifestants à une grève. 200 000 selon les organisateurs, 10 000 selon la police.
Ici, le problème est le même : 3 cm selon ma femme, 30 cm selon moi. Où est la part de vérité


----------



## bonpat (26 Juin 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Désolé GlobalCut, je me suis un peu emporté mais bon parfois c'est chiant d'avoir toujours l'agent Smith qui vous surveille


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> La mesure de ce dont tu parles, je m'en méfie.
> C'est comme le nombre de manifestants à une grève. 200 000 selon les organisateurs, 10 000 selon la police.
> ...




j'ai bien envie de vous faire partager mon avis, mais j'avoue ne pas oser le dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










alors on s'en passera comme des cm d'ailleurs


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> j'ai bien envie de vous faire partager mon avis, mais j'avoue ne pas oser le dire
> ...



T'es plutôt police ou organisateur


----------



## Luc G (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ici, le problème est le même : 3 cm selon ma femme, 30 cm selon moi. Où est la part de vérité
> 
> ...



Vu qu'il ne s'agit que d'une *part* de vérité : 3 mm ?









 OK, je sors.


----------



## Kak (26 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> L'intelligence c'est dans le slip que ça se mesure. Alors les femmes .... !?   *



Les hommes ejectent, les femmes retiennent ...


----------



## aricosec (26 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Vu qu'il ne s'agit que d'une part de vérité : 3 mm ?
> 
> ...


------
c'est tout a fait vrai,c'est exactement la mesure de l'elastique du slip,pour le reste ,certains parlent de décamétre,donc je n'en dirais pas plus


----------



## bonpat (26 Juin 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> *
> ------
> c'est tout a fait vrai,c'est exactement la mesure de l'elastique du slip,pour le reste ,certains parlent de décamétre,donc je n'en dirais pas plus
> 
> ...


Des caca mettre !! où ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> T'es plutôt police ou organisateur
> 
> ...



hi hi hi...

est-ce une simple question Kristof ou une manière provoque gentille de connaître mon avis à ce sujet ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











@+ de retour dans quelques heures


ps: il est possible que vous ne compreniez pas mes msgs.
 si tel est le cas n'hésitez pas à me le faire savoir en privé


----------



## bonpat (26 Juin 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> si tel est le cas n'hésitez pas à me le faire savoir en privé
> 
> 
> ...



Et dîtes les gars (et les filles aussi) vous voulez pas qu'on écrive tous un mp à Oupsy pour lui dire qu'on comprends rien à ses messages ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi je suis d'accord : j'y vais


----------



## macelene (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> La mesure de ce dont tu parles, je m'en méfie.
> C'est comme le nombre de manifestants à une grève. 200 000 selon les organisateurs, 10 000 selon la police.
> ...



bon d'abord la mesure c'est rien à côté de la qualité, n'est ce pas messieurs?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bon d'abord la mesure c'est rien à côté de la qualité, n'est ce pas messieurs?
> 
> ...



En plus, nous n'avons pas encore parlé de la manière de s'en servir...


----------



## macelene (26 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> En plus, nous n'avons pas encore parlé de la manière de s'en servir...
> 
> ...



je vois que tu touches au vif du sujet, bien qu'il devie un peu .


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je vois que tu touches au vif du sujet, bien qu'il devie un peu .
> 
> ...



Ca te surprends


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> je vois que tu touches au vif du sujet, bien qu'il devie un peu .
> 
> ...








 Oh là,là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 deux problèmes à la fois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- toucher au vif

- devie un peu: c'est franchement technique,là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et présuppose un sondage préalable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_jyvaisjyvais_


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bon d'abord la mesure c'est rien à côté de la qualité, n'est ce pas messieurs?
> 
> ...



C'est tout à fait vrai. Mieux vaut avoir une grosse travailleuse qu'une petite feignante.


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2003)

Comment passer de l'intelligence au nanomètre


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

Et je rajouterais ceci :

Pour la survie de l'humanité, l'homme a besoin de jouir. La femme, non.


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Et je rajouterais ceci :
> 
> Pour la survie de l'humanité, l'homme a besoin de jouir. La femme, non.
> 
> ...








 C'est beau la culture


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, je sais. C'est tellement beau que ça te laisse rêveuse.
Un jour, peut-être, tu y arriveras. Courage !


----------



## macelene (26 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ca te surprends
> 
> ...



non non, Barbarella, l'expérience nous montre tellement souvent ce type de dérapage. j'ai des fois l'impression que "le sexe est un défouloir pour les nons dit" ça cache la vérité. 
ça fait rire, mais c'est aussi très sérieux.


----------



## macelene (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Et je rajouterais ceci :
> 
> Pour la survie de l'humanité, l'homme a besoin de jouir. La femme, non.
> 
> ...



là je suis pas du tout de cet avis !!!!!


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> là je suis pas du tout de cet avis !!!!!
> 
> ...



Ça m'aurais étonné.


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> non non, Barbarella, l'expérience nous montre tellement souvent ce type de dérapage. j'ai des fois l'impression que "le sexe est un défouloir pour les nons dit" ça cache la vérité.
> ça fait rire, mais c'est aussi très sérieux.
> ...



Si ça fait rire, alors rions


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ça m'aurais étonné.
> 
> ...



Et pourtant tu n'as pas tout tort.

Pour la survie de l'humanité, je dirais que cela n'est pas un besoin mais une obligation Messieurs !!!


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et pourtant tu n'as pas tout tort.
> 
> ...



Ca c'est clair, et ça met en confiance. C'est une obligation de résultats au moins ?


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non, ne sois pas méchante prerima ça ne servirait à rien, tu risques de perdre beaucoup  de temps à te faire comprendre, ton taux d'adrénaline va exploser, tu vas t'énnerver, tu dis oui, et, tu as la paix, ce qui ne t'empêche pas de penser et faire ce que tu veux après
> 
> ...



Tu as raison sur le fait que cela prendrait beaucoup de temps, mais le problème est que ce genre de connerie perpétue le stéréotype de l'infériorité des femmes. Le stéréotype est faux bien evidemment mais ce qui est bien réelle c'est la discrimination dont sont victimes les femmes (bien que chacuns et chacunes la minimisent)  et ce n'est pas en racontant ces conneries que ça va évoluer !


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu as raison sur le fait que cela prendrait beaucoup de temps, mais le problème est que ce genre de connerie perpétue le stéréotype de l'infériorité des femmes. Le stéréotype est faux bien evidemment mais ce qui est bien réelle c'est la discrimination dont sont victimes les femmes (bien que chacuns et chacunes la minimisent)  et ce n'est pas en racontant ces conneries que ça va évoluer !
> 
> ...




*Pour mémoire : *

 <font color="red">Posté à l'origine par bonpat:
L'intelligence c'est dans le slip que ça se mesure. Alors les femmes .... !?
  </font> 

Es tu sûre que ce sont vraiment des conneries, moi, des fois je me demande...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ce genre de connerie perpétue le stéréotype de l'infériorité des femmes. Le stéréotype est faux bien evidemment mais ce qui est bien réelle c'est la discrimination dont sont victimes les femmes (bien que chacuns et chacunes la minimisent)  et ce n'est pas en racontant ces conneries que ça va évoluer !
> 
> 
> ...








 Là, là... infériorité, supériorité: conneries en effet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quand est-ce qu'on comprendra  *UNE BONNE FOIS POUR TOUTES*  qu'il faut remplacer ces mots par complémentarité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Autant essayer de m'expliquer la superiorité de l'oeuf sur la poule et réciproquement


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Pour mémoire :
> ...



Alors là, je ne comprend pas où tu veux en venir !


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as raison Vieux Raleur, et puis si les femmes étaient inférieures, il me semble que je serais au courant, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alors là, je ne comprend pas où tu veux en venir !
> 
> ...



Il me semble que la dame était légèrement ironique.


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il me semble que la dame était légèrement ironique.
> 
> ...



Ok, merci pour ta réponse !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je suis rassurée !


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu as raison Vieux Raleur, et puis si les femmes étaient inférieures, il me semble que je serais au courant, n'est-ce pas ?
> 
> ...



C'est bien gentil tout ça, mais ça choque personne que les femmes soient discriminées ?


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> discriminées ?
> 
> 
> ...



Le mot n'est-il pas un peu fort tout de même. Il me semble (ou alors j'ai pas tout compris) que les propos tenus ici tournent plus autour de la plaisanterie, du taquinement, qu'autre chose, non ?


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Le mot n'est-il pas un peu fort tout de même. Il me semble (ou alors j'ai pas tout compris) que les propos tenus ici tournent plus autour de la plaisanterie, du taquinement, qu'autre chose, non ?  *



Je ne parlais pas de la discrimination sur le forum mais je parlais de la discrimination dans la vraie vie en général !


----------



## krystof (26 Juin 2003)

Tu as bien évidemment raison, il reste du travail.


----------



## barbarella (26 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est bien gentil tout ça, mais ça choque personne que les femmes soient discriminées ?
> 
> ...



prerima, en toute sincérité, je ne me sens en aucun cas discriminée.

Il y a des chiens, des chats, des hommes des femmes et chacun à sa route à faire, et tout le monde rame dans le même sens (c'est quand même mieux). Alors, maintenant que certains se pensent supérieurs, ou inférieurs, ça n'empêchera pas le navire d'avancer.


----------



## prerima (26 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> prerima, en toute sincérité, je ne me sens en aucun cas discriminée. *



Barbarella tu fais parti des 95 % des femmes qui reconnaissent que le groupe des femmes est discriminé mais qui pensent qu'elles personnellement ne le sont pas, ce qui illustre parfaitement la minimisation de la disrimination dont je parlais plus haut, et justement le problème réside ici ! 



			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Il y a des chiens, des chats, des hommes des femmes et chacun à sa route à faire, et tout le monde rame dans le même sens (c'est quand même mieux). Alors, maintenant que certains se pensent supérieurs, ou inférieurs, ça n'empêchera pas le navire d'avancer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et justement cette minimisation de la discrimination  te permet de légitimer le système existant !


----------



## Kak (26 Juin 2003)

Les hommes c'est comme les dauphins,
on sait qu'ils sont intelligents,
mais on ne l'a pas encore prouvé!


----------



## tomtom (26 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> prerima, en toute sincérité, je ne me sens en aucun cas discriminée.
> 
> ...



Non non, les chiens et les chats, ils rament pas et surtout pas dans les même sens, y sont pas fous


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non non, les chiens et les chats, ils rament pas et surtout pas dans les même sens, y sont pas fous
> 
> ...



Ils remuent la queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







D'ailleurs, si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer à se sujet : un chien remue la queue parcequ'il est content, ou, il est content parcequ'il remue la queue


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> Barbarella tu fais parti des 95 % des femmes qui reconnaissent que le groupe des femmes est discriminé mais qui pensent qu'elles personnellement ne le sont pas, ce qui illustre parfaitement la minimisation de la disrimination dont je parlais plus haut, et justement le problème réside ici !  *



prerima, j'admire ton opinîatreté. Malheureusement, je pense que trop peu de femmes sont déterminées à se débarasser de ces préjugés, qui les relèguent soit disant au rang d'inférieure. 
Ce n'est pas en acceptant qu'on fait avancer les choses, c'est en refusant.
Le combat ne se mène pas en disant je suis victime de discrimination, en créant des cellules anti-ségrégation, ni en vitupérant contre une quelconque injustice. 

Le combat se mène en s'affirmant, en s'imposant, en disant non. Non, à des stéréotypes, entretenus de part et d'autre. Ces stéréotypes, ça c'est vrai ils existent, et bien, il faut les gommer, les oublier, et dire, nous les femmes, nous sommes comme vous les hommes, et venez nous prouver le contraire. 

La suite au prochain numéro


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Le combat ne se mène pas en disant je suis victime de discrimination, en créant des cellules anti-ségrégation, ni en vitupérant contre une quelconque injustice.
> 
> ...



Je prends ce thème en cours de route.
Je ne sais pas si cela a déjà été évoqué, mais je conseille à toutes et tous le bouquin d'Isabelle Alonzo, avant qu'elle ne fasse parler d'elle sur les médias (je tiens à le préciser avant que l'on ne me taxe injustement de féminisme forcé par mode ou par hypocrisie !)  "Et encore je m'retiens"

Cela ne fais pas avancer les choses, mais moi, hominidé bipède mâle de mon état, ai pris conscience de certaines inégalités auxquelles on ne prête absolument aucune attention parce que ... parce que ... bon !!


----------



## prerima (27 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> prerima, j'admire ton opinîatreté. Malheureusement, je pense que trop peu de femmes sont déterminées à se débarasser de ces préjugés, qui les relèguent soit disant au rang d'inférieure.
> Ce n'est pas en acceptant qu'on fait avancer les choses, c'est en refusant.
> ...



Désolée mais là je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi ce n'est pas en faisant l'autruche que les choses s'arrangent mais bien en étant conscient de la réalité, si tu n'as pas l'impression d'être discriminée tu ne feras rien pour que ça change, tu continueras à te contenter de ce que tu as. Alors que si tu as conscience de la réalité, tu ne voudras plus justifier le système existant et tu auras alors les moyens de le faire évoluer, ma vision n'est pas utopiste, elle est tout à fait réaliste, de plus je connais un peu le sujet, l'ayant étudié !
Et puis avoir conscience de la réalité, ce n'est pas l'accepter !

Mais tu as tout à fait raison sur le fait que le combat se mène en refusant les stéréotypes existants, mais le poblème c'est qu'ils sont solidement ancrés et qu'ils sont appris dés le plus jeune âge ! Le stéréotype est un outil cognitif utile mais qui peut-être dangereux !

Je suis aussi d'accord avec toi sur le fait que peu de femmes ont envie de changer les choses, la plupart d'entre elles trouvent la situation normale, et j'ai du mal à les comprendre !

Désolée mais ce sujet me tient à coeur, comme tout le monde l'aura remarqué, et je ne peux pas me taire !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Désolée mais ce sujet me tient à coeur, comme tout le monde l'aura remarqué, et je ne peux pas me taire !   *



Moi, de même.

Et je préfère de beaucoup la façon d'interpréter les choses de Barbarella. Si, sur le fond, on peut comprendre ton "expertise", les conclusions que tu en tires devraient nous mener à la guerre civile.

Non merci


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Isabelle Alonzo  *



C'est marrant, elle a plutôt tendance à m'agacer elle.
Je ne trouve pas que les femmes puissent trouver en elle l'incarnation de la personne susceptible de bien les représenter, et de défendre leurs intérêts à leurs juste valeurs.
Je la trouve extrémiste dans le sens contraire.


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais tu as tout à fait raison sur le fait que le combat se mène en refusant les stéréotypes existants, mais le poblème c'est qu'ils sont solidement ancrés et qu'ils sont appris dés le plus jeune âge
> *



C'est ancré dans les mentalités d'hommes d'une certaine génération.
Aujourd'hui cela est moins vrai.
L'homme et la femme travaillent, et rien que cela à pour point positif d'intégrer dans le subconcient d'un enfant une sorte de non différenciation homme/femme. (disons moindre !)
Le problème existe encore parce que les décisionnaires d'aujourd'hui sont majoritairement des quiquagénaires pour qui un certain machisme subsite encore.
Mais malgré certaines lenteurs, les choses changent.
De plus en plus de femmes obtiennent des postes à responsabilités. Impensable il y a encore 15 ans!

(Et j'ai des exemples )


----------



## prerima (27 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Moi, de même.
> 
> ...



J'ai du  mal me faire comprendre, je ne recherche pas un conflit violent ou même un conflit, je dis juste que les femmes se contentent de leur situation et que dans ce cas, rien ne peut changer !


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est marrant, elle a plutôt tendance à m'agacer elle.
> Je ne trouve pas que les femmes puissent trouver en elle l'incarnation de la personne susceptible de bien les représenter, et de défendre leurs intérêts à leurs juste valeurs.
> ...



Elle en fait un peu trop, télévisuellement parlant.
C'est vrai qu'elle est un peu irritante, et excessive.

Mais un intérêt du bouquin est qu'on ne l'entend pas.


----------



## prerima (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est marrant, elle a plutôt tendance à m'agacer elle.
> Je ne trouve pas que les femmes puissent trouver en elle l'incarnation de la personne susceptible de bien les représenter, et de défendre leurs intérêts à leurs juste valeurs.
> ...



Je suis assez d'accord avec toi, je ne l'apprécie pas particulièrement ! Elle est  trop extrémiste et du coup, elle décridibilise la cause des femmes !


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais un intérêt du bouquin est qu'on ne l'entend pas.
> 
> ...



Il y a d'autres intérêts


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je suis assez d'accord avec toi, je ne l'apprécie pas particulièrement ! Elle est  trop extrémiste et du coup, elle décridibilise la cause des femmes !   *



Bah voilà, nous sommes d'accord.

Et pour en rajouter une couche, je ne sais plus qui a dit : "La journée de la femme ?!! Pffff.... tant que ce seront des femmes qui s'en occupe, ça ne marchera jamais"


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il y a d'autres intérêts
> 
> ...




Arghh!!!
Non je ne déconne pas.
Je n'adhère pas à 100% à la cause féministe, mais ce bouquin là met en évidence des choses de tout les jours, que nous, hommes ne voyons pas, et qu'innocemment cultivons au détriment des femmes.
C'est une attitude, un vocabulaire, une vision des choses qui sont sectaires et inégalitaires.
Ne vous attardez pas à l'auteur.


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bah voilà, nous sommes d'accord.
> 
> *



Alors ça y est, tout le monde est d'accord, on peut boire un coup, il fait soif


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Arghh!!!
> ...



D'accord, mais je pense alors qu'il n'y a pas que les femmes qui sont victimes dans ce cas.

Quand, par exemple, on entend dire aujourd'hui : les grévistes nous prennent en otage. Ceux-là mêmes oseraient-ils parler d'otage (on m'empêche de prendre mon métro) devant Ingrid Betancourt, devant les millions d'otages de 39/45, devant les milliers d'otages kosovars.....etc... Je ne crois pas. Et pourtant, leurs propos sont identiques : innocents.


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> D'accord, mais je pense alors qu'il n'y a pas que les femmes qui sont victimes dans ce cas.
> 
> Quand, par exemple, on entend dire aujourd'hui : les grévistes nous prennent en otage. Ceux-là mêmes oseraient-ils parler d'otage (on m'empêche de prendre mon métro) devant Ingrid Betancourt, devant les millions d'otages de 39/45, devant les milliers d'otages kosovars.....etc... Je ne crois pas. Et pourtant, leurs propos sont identiques : innocents.   *




Ouh, là.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hors sujet 
Tu t'éloignes un peu là!


----------



## melaure (27 Juin 2003)

Et pour Roselyne Bachelot ? Elle est classée dans quelle catégorie ? Femme ? Extra-terrestre ?


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> Ouh, là.
> ...



Je parlais juste des erreurs de language, qui, sans intentions particulières, peuvent être dérangeantes, et pas uniquement pour les femmes.


----------



## Kak (27 Juin 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> * Et pour Roselyne Bachelot ? Elle est classée dans quelle catégorie ? Femme ? Extra-terrestre ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Roselyne Bachelot
une insulte aux femmes,

Prenons exemple sur Lilith


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je parlais juste des erreurs de language, qui, sans intentions particulières, peuvent être dérangeantes, et pas uniquement pour les femmes.
> 
> ...



Moi je parle de l'attiture.
Dans une boite ou j'ai bossé, on avait une docteur ingénieur en robotique.
Une tête.
La hierarchie lui faisait faire du chiffrage parce que c'était une femme !!

Ou des trucs du genre vouvoiement à un homme, mais tutoiement à une femme.

Ce n'est pas méchant, mais cela dénote un état d'esprit  *du gros con d'en face !!!* 

Et quand tu regardes une affiche pour un parfum parce qu'il y a une femme nue, tu crois que c'est quoi ?
D'autant que ça ne sens pas meilleur parce qu'elle est à poil.
Mais ça attire l'oeil!


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et quand tu regardes une affiche pour un parfum parce qu'il y a une femme nue, tu crois que c'est quoi ?
> D'autant que ça ne sens pas meilleur parce qu'elle est à poil.
> Mais ça attire l'oeil!
> ...



Mais ce n'est pas pour ça que ça fait vendre. En tout cas, en ce qui me concerne.
Tu te vois aller à la parfumerie et demander : "heu...je voudrais le parfum de la femme qu'elle est toute bronzée sur la photo, avec les gros seins, sur le canapé en cuir, que ça a l'air d'être vachement bien."


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Alors ça y est, tout le monde est d'accord, on peut boire un coup, il fait soif
> 
> ...



Oui et Non ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'accord avec tes propos barbarella.
Je fais partie aussi de ces personnes qui s'impose, qui ose dire NON à son patron 
au risque de se prendre la porte sur le nez.
Je sais me faire ententre et ne me sens pas du tout inférieur, ni discrim...  

En fait, je suis infernal à vivre dans la vie de tous les jours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Et non, au sujet de ta question plus haut !  J'ai pas tout compris hi hi hi 
Peux-tu stp, la reformuler pour que je puisse te répondre, si il s'agit bien d'une question, merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ps: si vous n'avez pas compris mon msg... veuillez poster en MP, merci


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais ce n'est pas pour ça que ça fait vendre. En tout cas, en ce qui me concerne.
> Tu te vois aller à la parfumerie et demander : "heu...je voudrais le parfum de la femme qu'elle est toute bronzée sur la photo, avec les gros seins, sur le canapé en cuir, que ça a l'air d'être vachement bien."
> ...



Je n'y suis absolument pas sensible, mais il y a tout de même des gens payés pour faire des études de marchés et de comportement et qui en concluent qu'un parfum féminin est souvent offert par un homme, il faut donc attirer l'oeil de l'homme en y mettant une gonzesse à poil non pas pour faire vendre directement , mais le mec aura peut-être retenu la marque.
Et paf, c'est gagné !
CQFD!


----------



## Kak (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ... ça ne sens pas meilleur parce qu'elle est à poil ...
> 
> *











Y'a des hommes affiches idem avec des hommes à poils maintenant, l'égalité passe peut-être par là


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, t'as vu comme je suis photogénique ?!!!


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Et quand tu regardes une affiche pour un parfum parce qu'il y a une femme nue, tu crois que c'est quoi ?
> D'autant que ça ne sens pas meilleur parce qu'elle est à poil.
> Mais ça attire l'oeil!
> ...



Sans vouloir intervenir dans le débat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 une tite remarque en passant : le parfum est par essence (c'est le cas de le dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) sexuel. Donc, une nana à poil pour faire la pub d'un parfum, c'est cohérent.

Si tu veux prendre un meilleur exemple de tes remarque PetIrix, prends plutôt le cas des pubs de quelque chose d'autre. Par exemple, une pub de carrelage avec une nana à poil, là, je comprends que certains puissent penser que ça fait question : y a pas de rapport évident entre le carrelage et la sexualité (enfin, en général, on trouve de tout en ce bas-monde  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sans vouloir intervenir dans le débat
> 
> ...




Le parfum n'a rien de sexuel.
Tu pourrais y attribuer sensualité.
Là d'accord.
Mais sensualité ne rime pas avec nudité (euh .. ah, ben la si, finalement ). Ni avec féminité (euh ... ho et puis merde.)
En plus poser du carrelage à poil, ça fait quand même vââchement froid au c....!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Par exemple, une pub de carrelage avec une nana à poil, là, je comprends que certains puissent penser que ça fait question : y a pas de rapport évident entre le carrelage et la sexualité (enfin, en général, on trouve de tout en ce bas-monde
> 
> ...



Pas d'accord, suffit de mettre une fourrure sur le carrelage avant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_jaipaspumeretenirjenavaistropenvieokjesors_


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oui et Non !
> 
> ...



Et bien pas moi, j'oserais même dire que je suis une personne agréable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















			
				oupsy a dit:
			
		

> * Et non, au sujet de ta question plus haut !  J'ai pas tout compris hi hi hi
> Peux-tu stp, la reformuler pour que je puisse te répondre, si il s'agit bien d'une question, merci
> 
> 
> ...



Pourrais-tu me dire de quelle question il s'agit, j'ai raconté tellement de trucs aujourd'hui, que je sais plus trop ce que j'ai dit


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pourrais-tu me dire de quelle question il s'agit, j'ai raconté tellement de trucs aujourd'hui, que je sais plus trop ce que j'ai dit
> 
> ...



Z-êtes mals barrés, tous les deux


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Le parfum n'a rien de sexuel.
> *



Faut pas oublier qu'on est aussi des primates  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Alors, le parfum pas sexuel, j'ai comme un doute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. ça veut pas dire que, comme chez certains papillons, ça attire les mâles à 10 kms à la ronde, simplement qu'il y a des liens, biologiques, très forts entre parfum, odeur et sexualité.


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

Je suis d'accord avec Petrix


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Faut pas oublier qu'on est aussi des primates
> 
> ...



Il nous faudrait un "pro" pour le confirmer, mais je crois que c'est parfaitement exact (la sueur des aisselles contient de la testostérone dont la fonction est bien connue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Et bien pas moi, j'oserais même dire que je suis une personne agréable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too ! = Moi aussi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Je ne me condidère pas vraiment comme infernale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'était pour faire peur à certains, n'oublions pas que je suis un chat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ;D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pourrais-tu me dire de quelle question il s'agit, j'ai raconté tellement de trucs aujourd'hui, que je sais plus trop ce que j'ai dit
> 
> ...



Voici la question !


----------



## Kak (27 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il nous faudrait un "pro" pour le confirmer, mais je crois que c'est parfaitement exact (la sueur des aisselles contient de la testostérone dont la fonction est bien connue
> 
> ...



Tu m'excuseras mais la sueur des aisselles _des hommes _ me laissent froides, voire le contraire.
Surtout à 6 H le soir dans le metro


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Eh, t'as vu comme je suis photogénique ?!!!
> *



On remarque quand même les retouches photoshop.


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu m'excuseras mais la sueur des aisselles _des hommes _ me laissent froides, voire le contraire.  *



Tiens, c'est marrant, c'est mon parfum : SL de Guy Lafesse.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Z-êtes mals barrés, tous les deux
> 
> ...




Toutes les deux tu voulais dire


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

oupsy a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Voici la question !
> 
> ...



En fait, je te pose la question de savoir si tu considères, qu'il s'agit d'une obligation de résultat, en opposition à une obligation de moyens ?

Tu comprends ?


----------



## aricosec (27 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Faut pas oublier qu'on est aussi des primates
> 
> ...


bon d'accord,je vais essayer ça aussi,ma libido est en chute libre,le sexe m'attire de moins en moins,ma saison de peche est foireuse,je vais voir si un vieux bien crasseux peut encore se faire violer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















.
resultat du test dans un mois


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Je suis d'accord avec Petrix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et ben oilà !

Allons étancher notre soif, comme tu le proposais.
On va boire un verre ...
et pis ..
... et pis .

Arghhh! Je suis en train de me fourvoyer.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je suis incohérent avec mes propos !


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu m'excuseras mais la sueur des aisselles _des hommes _ me laissent froides, voire le contraire.
> Surtout à 6 H le soir dans le metro
> ...



Si tu n'acceptes aucune concession, il n'y aura jamais d'égalité.

Avant de réclamer un poste, des responsabilités des sous et tout et tout, commence par sentir des bras dans le métro.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







En fait je voulais dire qu'on n'était plus dans le sujet là !!!


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On remarque quand même les retouches photoshop.
> 
> ...



Hoooffff, si peu.
Le poil n'est plus à la mode.
Il a fallu gommer!


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

Est-il Dieu possible, en pleine mouvance des droits de la femme, que des bougresses se plient encore aux ordres fascisants d&amp;#8217;une espèce de Ubu prostatique de la mode, qui au lieu de crever de honte dans son anachronisme, continue de leur imposer le carcan chiffonneux de ses fantasmes étriqués, et cela, jusqu&amp;#8217;au fin fond populaire de nos plus mornes Prisunic ?
Je t&amp;#8217;en prie, ma femme, ma s&amp;#339;ur, mon amour, mets ton jean, ou reste nue, mais ne marche pas dans la mode, ça porte malheur.  


P. Desproges


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

Il y a une chose dont je suis certain c'est qu'il y a autant de misogynes femmes qu'hommes. Les femmes qui servent debout la soupe aux mecs assis ça existent encore et c'est souvent la volonté des femmes... Ce n'est pas un truc de mec la misogynie.  

Desproges toujours !


----------



## krystof (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Desproges toujours !  *



Respect


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

Et pour finir avec Pierrot :

 Les femmes n'ont jamais eu envie de porter un fusil, pour moi c'est quand même un signe d'élégance morale.


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Et pour finir avec Pierrot :
> 
> Les femmes n'ont jamais eu envie de porter un fusil, pour moi c'est quand même un signe d'élégance morale.
> 
> ...



...Euhh...y'a des femmes dans l'armée et personne ne les a forcées !
Ceci dit, à part Thatcher, c'est pas les femmes qui commencent les guerres !


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> ...Euhh...y'a des femmes dans l'armée et personne ne les a forcées !
> Ceci dit, à part Thatcher, c'est pas les femmes qui commencent les guerres !
> ...



Donc aucune raison pour qu'elles mènent vigoureusement le combat de la parité !


----------



## bonpat (27 Juin 2003)

Quand j'y pense ça valait le coup de relancer le débat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne voudrais pas élever le débat mais je pense que tout se rapporte de plus ou moins loin au sexe...
Et je préfère un carrelage avec une jolie femme nue dessus que le même avec un maçon en slip !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



eEs femmes sont toutes demandeuses quelque part et les hommes sont tous des obsédés quelque part.
C'est comme ça on y peut rien.
Si bien sûr il y a des hommes qui se controlent mieux que d'autres mais au fond c'est le sexe qui gouverne les hommes et les femmes.
Et c'est pour cela qu'il n'y aura jamais et qu'il ne faut pas qu'il y ait d'égalité entre les hommes et les femmes.

Les femmes inconsciemment ou non aiment être prise et soumise et les hommes aiment prendre et soumettre. Cela n'empêche pas de bien s'entendre, au contraire même.

Mais pour ce qui est de l'intelligence quand je disais qu'elle était dans le slip je voulais surtout dire : on s'en fout complétement.

Vivent les femmes nues!!!  
Et c'est mon choix


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Quand j'y pense ça valait le coup de relancer le débat
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aïe aïe aïe aïe aïe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je ne donne pas cher de ta peau. 




Va y'avoir de la réponse.

Elles vont sortir les griffes !!!!  

Faudra pas v'nir pleurer !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> Une question de qualité de dressage, moi je dis "Vas chercher" à mon chien et bien il y va, où, il sait pas mais il y va
> 
> 
> ...



Bientôt un nouveau sujet de Barbarella : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "et avec Lycos"


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais pourquoi donc ? Nous ne sommes pas des mégères. Je trouve très courageux de la part de bonpat d'écrire comme il l'a fait,  bon, ok cest un peu primaire, mais il a bien stipulé dès le départ que sa volonté nétait pas délever le débat, but quil a atteint avec brio.

Son petit texte est très rigolo, et par les temps qui courent un peu de fraîcheur est toujours bienvenue.

Merci bonpat, et continues à nous faire rire


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

Bon je viens soutenir ma petite prerima qui a l'air bien seule dans ce débat ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 alors me voici me voilà avec mon lien magique !! 
	

 ( 
	

 c'est dingue !! 
	

 j'ai fait des posts sérieux !!! 
	


 )  
Nous en avions déjà parlé et Amok à l'époque avait croqué dans le débat et avait plus ou moins déchiré la belle robe du petit chaperon rouge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vous conseille tout de même de lire le thread .... pour les sceptiques et pour ceux qui n'ont pas encore compris.





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> Mais malgré certaines lenteurs, les choses changent.De plus en plus de femmes obtiennent des postes à responsabilités. Impensable il y a encore 15 ans! *



Pas très vite ... pas très vite (voir mes commentaires sur l'inégalité de salaire, les postes à haut statut et les femmes ... le fait qu'il y ait plus de filles en L qu'en S ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *(Et j'ai des exemples )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Malheureusement ce ne sont que des exemples que tu vois autour de toi : et on sait que l'on observe et on se souvient surtout des choses qui vont (plus ou moins) dans le sens de nos attitudes et des stéréotypes.


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> * Bon je viens soutenir ma petite prerima qui a l'air bien seule dans ce débat ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon dieu que le temps passe vite, on pourrait croire que ça date d'hier


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mon dieu que le temps passe vite, on pourrait croire que ça date d'hier
> 
> ...



moi j'ai plutot l'impression que c'était il y a longtemps alors qu'en fait çà date presque d'hier ...


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> moi j'ai plutot l'impression que c'était il y a longtemps alors qu'en fait çà date presque d'hier ...
> 
> ...



Encore une différence de perception, homme/femme ?


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Encore une différence de perception, homme/femme ?
> 
> ...



Pitite remarque piquée dans unbon livre : "Pourquoi les hommes n'écoutent jamais rien et les femmes ne savent pas lire les cartes routières?"   de Allan et Barbara Pease chez First Edition.

*Comment satisfaire une femme à chaque fois:* 
un homme doit
Caresser, apprécier, bichonner, savourer, masser, réparer des choses ( je sais le faire aussi), sympathiser, donner une sérenade, complimenter, soutenir, nourrir, apaiser, faire rire, stimuler, consoler, embrasser, ignorer la graisse, cajoler, exciter, bisouter, se blottir, pardonner, amuser, charmer, obliger, fasciner, prendre soin, gâter, tenir dans ses bras, idôlatrer, (yen a uneliste !!!!!)
*comment satisfaire un homme à chaque fois :* 
Arriver nue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




encore de l'eau pour faire tourner le moulin.


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> * Et je rajouterais ceci :
> 
> Pour la survie de l'humanité, l'homme a besoin de jouir. La femme, non.
> 
> ...



et moi je rajouterais ceci : 
Quand il s'agit de sexe, les femmes ont besoin d'une raison; les hommes d'un endroit


----------



## Bilbo (27 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *dans un bon livre : "Pourquoi les hommes n'écoutent jamais rien et les femmes ne savent pas lire les cartes routières?"   de Allan et Barbara Pease chez First Edition.*



Macelene, il faut nous mâcher le travail, à nous les hommes, tu le sais bien ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour le livre, c'est par là. Une lecture plus que recommandée. Les auteurs passent leur temps à dire qu'il y a des études scientifiques qui étayent leurs propos mais ne les citent que partiellement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il y a beaucoup de redites mais globalement on s'amuse beaucoup et on se pose pas mal de questions  pertinentes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À titre d'exemple : « Une étude a démontré que les femmes étaient 3 % plus intelligentes que les hommes ».

Évidemment, je ne suis pas d'accord, mais il doit me manquer 3 % pour pouvoir l'admettre. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## macmarco (27 Juin 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *À titre d'exemple : « Une étude a démontré que les femmes étaient 3 % plus intelligentes que les hommes ».*



Les benchmarks, siouplait !


----------



## bonpat (27 Juin 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Macelene, il faut nous mâcher le travail, à nous les hommes, tu le sais bien !
> 
> ...



Oui mais pas trop fort.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pour le livre, c'est par là. Une lecture plus que recommandée.
> 
> ...



Je vais moi aussi ajouter un bémol même si macelene va dans mon sens. Ce livre du type "épanouissement personnel" à but "best-seller" est et reste ce qu'il représente.

Comme le dit Bilbo, le livre est "pseudo-scientifique" (attention, je ne dis pas que la vérité se trouve dans des articles archi compliqués !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Seulement quand je vois çà 

 <blockquote><font class="small"> le bouquin en question:</font><hr /> sont interprétées ici le plus sérieusement du monde du point de vue du tout *génétique, hormonal et neuro-biologique* 

[/QUOTE]  je reste pantois ....


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *   je reste pantois ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien sans doute ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La quantité de gens qui croient ou veulent faire croire qu'ils font oeuvre scientifique parce qu'ils ont collé quelques "3%" dans leurs oeuvres m'a toujours laissé rêveur.

Le vocabulaire scientifique (ou considéré comme tel) tient souvent lieu de sciences dans les bouquins de pseudo-vulgarisation tandis que dans plein de bouquins de vraie vulgarisation de vraie science, on ne trouve quasiment pas de nombres, ne parlons pas de % ou autres.

Il n'y a, hélas (ou peut-être heureusement) pas encore d'unité de mesure (et a fortiori d'instrument de mesure simple en vente au bureau de tabac du coin  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) de la scientificité d'un discours. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que la scientificité ne peut pas se vérifier, simplement que ce n'est pas toujours simple.


----------



## macelene (27 Juin 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> *   je reste pantois ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je vais moi aussi ajouter un bémol même si macelene va dans mon sens.
mais tu peux aussi aller dans mon sens, Finn.
je ne dis pas que c'est la bible qu'il faut lire, mais piochant ds le livre, j'ai bien rigolé toute seule ou en lisant quelques extraits choisis pour ma moitié, le soir au coin du lit


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Juin 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est bien sans doute ce qu'il y a de mieux à faire
> 
> ...




très juste


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pitite remarque piquée dans unbon livre : "Pourquoi les hommes n'écoutent jamais rien et les femmes ne savent pas lire les cartes routières?"   de Allan et Barbara Pease chez First Edition.
> 
> ...



être intelligent, cultivé, beau, riche, musclé, ça doit être sur ta liste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> *comment satisfaire un homme à chaque fois :
> 
> Arriver nue.
> 
> ...



A un rendez-vous au café de la gare, c'est sur qu'après l'effet de surprise, la satisfaction s'installe


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> et moi je rajouterais ceci :
> 
> Quand il s'agit de sexe, les femmes ont besoin d'une raison*



 Et d'une bonne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> les hommes d'un endroit
> 
> 
> ...



Pour mieux voir les feuilles à l'envers


----------



## barbarella (27 Juin 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> « Une étude a démontré que les femmes étaient 3 % plus intelligentes que les hommes ».
> 
> ...



Ca au moins c'est précis, sérieux, quantifié, mais est-ce que c'est vrai ?


----------



## minime (27 Juin 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> « Une étude a démontré que les femmes étaient 3 % plus intelligentes que les hommes »



AMDZone prétend qu'il s'agit d'une étude bidon, la procédure du test serait mal documentée.


----------



## Dark Templar (27 Juin 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> *AMDZone prétend qu'il s'agit d'une étude bidon, la procédure du test serait mal documentée.    *


Na ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et pis d'abord y a un "i" à intelligence.


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> comment satisfaire un homme à chaque fois :
> Arriver nue.
> ...



Jamais entendu ça, l'hiver en Lozère, par -20°C  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais c'est peut-être pas représentatif


----------



## tomtom (27 Juin 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> AMDZone prétend qu'il s'agit d'une étude bidon, la procédure du test serait mal documentée.    *



De plus c'est uniquement lors de l'utilisation de Photoshop


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> À titre d'exemple : « Une étude a démontré que les femmes étaient 3 % plus intelligentes que les hommes ».
> 
> *



3% du plus que Bush, ce n'est pas un gage d'intelligence!


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mais pourquoi donc ? Nous ne sommes pas des mégères.
> *



Peut-être pas mégère, mais tu lui en a mis une avec élégance et courtoisie tout de même!


----------



## PetIrix (27 Juin 2003)

J'aimerais tout de même appuyer sur le fait que ce discours ne doit pas s'appuyer sur une compétition H/F. (ou F/H)
Nous sommes complémentaires, malgré des points de vue divergents.

Attribuer un sexe à l'intelligence prouverait même pour l'auteur son inaptitude à s'en servir, et une  carence évidente et certaine en la matière (grise!)

La femme ne sera jamais l'égale de l'homme et réciproquement d'un point de vue comportemental et relationnel.

Mais la compétence n'est pas une spécificité masculine, et la connerie semble assez uniformément bien répartie sur l'ensemble de l'humanité!

...

Et pis en plus dans ma branche il y a 98% de mecs.
Alors mesdames ...


----------



## bonpat (27 Juin 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> * Attribuer un sexe à l'intelligence prouverait même pour l'auteur son inaptitude à s'en servir, et une  carence évidente et certaine en la matière (grise!)
> 
> La femme ne sera jamais l'égale de l'homme et réciproquement d'un point de vue comportemental et relationnel.
> 
> Mais la compétence n'est pas une spécificité masculine, et la connerie semble assez uniformément bien répartie sur l'ensemble de l'humanité! *



J'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoit dit la même chose mais avec mes mots à moi.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> J'ai vraiment l'impression d'avoit dit la même chose mais avec mes mots à moi.
> 
> ...



Bis repetita


----------



## barbarella (28 Juin 2003)

Bon, vous vous êtes toujours pas mis d'accord


----------



## bonpat (28 Juin 2003)

Savez-vous qu'elle est la différence entre un homme et une femme ?


----------



## tomtom (28 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Savez-vous qu'elle est la différence entre un homme et une femme ?
> 
> *



Ben, y'en a plus q'une non


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Savez-vous qu'elle est la différence entre un homme et une femme ?
> 
> *



parfois, j'apprécie la différence ...


----------



## bonpat (28 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Savez-vous qu'elle est la différence entre un homme et une femme ?
> 
> *



la différence entre


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Juin 2003)

quelle est la différence entre un pigeon ?


----------



## aricosec (28 Juin 2003)

si la femme est a venir pour l'homme ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



quel est le con qui a piqué ma part !


----------



## bonpat (28 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> la différence entre   *


C'était la réponse


----------



## anntraxh (28 Juin 2003)

on avait compris .... pffffffffffffff !


----------



## bonpat (28 Juin 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> * on avait compris .... pffffffffffffff !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toi peut-être, mais il n'y a pas que des femmes sur ce forum.


----------



## bonpat (29 Juin 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> Toi peut-être, mais il n'y a pas que des femmes sur ce forum.
> 
> 
> ...


"Que d'humour, que de finesse, que de subtilité ... !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"
anntraxh


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> Oh hé ! attention là !
> Un mec imberbe, tout lisse, rasé partout de prêt, voire épilé c'est pas génial non plus.
> Alors qu'une femme... !? c'est pas pareil!
> *



Et vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * Et vous en pensez quoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben là même chose que la dernière fois que je l'ai lu : *rien*.
voilà, si vous voulez encore mon avis sur un autre sujet hautement philosophique, n'hésitez pas à m'appeller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis de toute façon, même si vous m'appelez pas je viendrai


----------



## legritch (1 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et vous en pensez quoi ?
> 
> ...



Imberbe ou pas, ça ne me dit rien... Je préfère de toutes façons les femmes.


----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et vous en pensez quoi ?
> 
> ...


Tout à fait d'accord !


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> * La grande supercherie de l'histoire, c'est d'avoir fait croire aux hommes que les femmes n'avaient pas encore le pouvoir.
> 
> *



Merde il a raison


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

"-Il n'y a que des hommes célèbres!
-C'est faux! Et Jeanne d'Arc, Marie Curie,...
-Et Mozart, Beethoven, Bach? Cite-moi une seule femme musicienne célèbre.
-... Et qui a mis au monde ces petits génies, qui?"






(Je vous retrouverai la source qui est du Boul &amp; Bill à l'occasion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * "-Il n'y a que des hommes célèbres!
> Cite-moi une seule femme musicienne célèbre*



Maître Valérie Faure


----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Maître Valérie Faure
> 
> ...



Non ! Célèbre on a dit


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Cite-moi une seule femme musicienne célèbre.
> *



Patrick Juvet


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non ! Célèbre on a dit
> 
> ...



Et Yvette Horner, ça t'en bouche un coin Yvette Horner, hein ! non ?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Et Yvette Horner, ça t'en bouche un coin Yvette Horner, hein ! non ?
> 
> ...



Non! Une femme on a dit!!!


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Non! Une femme on a dit!!!
> 
> ...



Dave ?


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

Cherchez pas, ya pas on vous dit!!


----------



## barbarella (1 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Cherchez pas, ya pas on vous dit!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On ne peut-être muse et tenir l'archer


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On ne peut-être muse et tenir l'archer
> 
> ...



C'est quoi qu'on cherche exactement  ?

Une muse ancienne célèbre ?


----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> On ne peut-être muse et tenir l'archer
> 
> ...


Diane ?


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> Diane ?
> 
> 
> ...



Celle là ?


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Cite-moi une seule femme musicienne célèbre.  *



Mireille Mathieu, Nana Mouskouri, Desireless, Jackie Quartz, Jeanne Mass


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> * Cite-moi une seule femme musicienne célèbre.
> *



Brigitte Lahaie!!


----------



## bonpat (1 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Brigitte Lahaie!!
> 
> ...


Pauvre Brigitte. Si elle vous entendait !!!


----------



## jpmiss (1 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Brigitte Lahaie!!
> 
> ...



Excellente flutiste en son temps


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Excellente flutiste en son temps
> 
> ...



C'est ce que j'ai voulu dire, mais sans le dire !!!


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Excellente flutiste en son temps
> 
> ...



Je croyais qu'elle jouait du pipo


----------



## PetIrix (1 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Je croyais qu'elle jouait du pipo
> 
> ...



Peut importe.
Du moins un instrument à vent !


----------



## krystof (1 Juillet 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Peut importe.
> Du moins un instrument à vent !
> ...



Instrument "avant" on dit.


----------



## kamkil (1 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pauvre Brigitte. Si elle vous entendait !!!   *


Heuresement que la réciproque est fausse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais tu peux toujours l'appeler pour lui expliquer ton problème


----------



## bonpat (2 Juillet 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Instrument "avant" on dit.
> 
> ...



Oui mais l'arrière est à vent ! non ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Excellente flutiste en son temps
> 
> ...








 Et quel doigté, mon Dieu


----------



## PetIrix (2 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On dit Oh my god !!


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> Pauvre Brigitte. Si elle vous entendait !!!   *



Oui, elle qui a tant de sexes à piles


----------



## bonpat (2 Juillet 2003)

Brigitte ? celle qui vit quand on l'habite ?


----------



## zele (2 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> * Brigitte ? celle qui vit quand on l'habite ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bonpat (2 Juillet 2003)

zele a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> *


?


----------



## zele (2 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> ?   *



Zele dit qu'il manque le smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 à son post 

C'est pourquoi le " ? " de bonpat


----------



## bebert (11 Juillet 2003)

Tiens, je vais faire pipi sur ce thread ! Aaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## anntraxh (27 Décembre 2003)

juste pour le fun ...


----------



## loudjena (27 Décembre 2003)

Y'a pas a dire, sur MacG y a vraiment des connaiseurs, et en tout, en OS et même toujours un gentil gars prêt à faire le point au sujet d'un  G quelquonque !
Que du bonheur...


----------



## GlobalCut (27 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> juste pour le fun ...



Hell-o AnnTraxh


----------



## nato kino (27 Décembre 2003)

It's easy, gi'me five !!


----------

